# Disappearing pickup premium



## Robertmt (Jun 16, 2017)

Ever get a message saying you'll get a pickup premium and then get nothing? Here's the deal, if it's a very short ride but a long pickup, UBER takes away your minimum fare subsidy since you're getting a pickup premium. The net result is you get the minimum anyway or very close to it. Too many times I've driven 10 or more miles to do a 4 min ride thinking at least I'll get a pickup premium, only to wind up with the minimum. Nice, huh?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Robertmt said:


> Ever get a message saying you'll get a pickup premium and then get nothing?


It says something like "pickup premium *likely*" or some lying shit like that.
Don't get sucked into that shit, learn to ignore it.
Welcome to UP.net.


----------



## Robertmt (Jun 16, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> It says something like "pickup premium *likely*" or some lying shit like that.
> Don't get sucked into that shit, learn to ignore it.
> Welcome to UP.net.


Yes, I've learned that "likely" means probably not, and "possible" means forget it.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Premium pickup possible means unprofitable trip. Assume it is a minimum fare and if you still take it... wait wait wait, how many times are you going to keep accepting those fares when you keep getting unfavorable results?


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Robertmt said:


> Ever get a message saying you'll get a pickup premium and then get nothing? Here's the deal, if it's a very short ride but a long pickup, UBER takes away your minimum fare subsidy since you're getting a pickup premium. The net result is you get the minimum anyway or very close to it. Too many times I've driven 10 or more miles to do a 4 min ride thinking at least I'll get a pickup premium, only to wind up with the minimum. Nice, huh?


This is why you don't go picking up rides that are far away..... if you are still not convinced come pick me up... I like in Canada... and I am just going across the street to pick up pack of smokes... thanks!, I will tip you in the app.



doyousensehumor said:


> Premium pickup possible means unprofitable trip. Assume it is a minimum fare and if you still take it... wait wait wait, how many times are you going to keep accepting those fares when you keep getting unfavorable results?


Some people will never give up lol.... amazing how uber was able to shape people's minds (or were they already shaped and uber just capitalized on it)


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

The pickup premium gets added to miles and minutes of the trip.

So if it's a very short ride, then miles/minutes plus pickup premium might still be less than minimum fare. In such cases, the driver just gets minimum fare.


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

Robertmt said:


> Ever get a message saying you'll get a pickup premium and then get nothing? Here's the deal, if it's a very short ride but a long pickup, UBER takes away your minimum fare subsidy since you're getting a pickup premium. The net result is you get the minimum anyway or very close to it. Too many times I've driven 10 or more miles to do a 4 min ride thinking at least I'll get a pickup premium, only to wind up with the minimum. Nice, huh?


My Rule of thumb if a long pickup is less than 10 minute trip i am not taking it. Also long pickup doesn't apply to any destination filter trips either.


----------



## Robertmt (Jun 16, 2017)

Rockocubs said:


> My Rule of thumb if a long pickup is less than 10 minute trip i am not taking it. Also long pickup doesn't apply to any destination filter trips either.


Looks like UBER thought of everything to screw the driver. I guess they figure on a destination trip you're going anyway, so why pay for it?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

The biggest mistake you can make doing this is driving too far to get to a pickup.

You need to set your maximum range you'll go for a min ping and stick to it. "Premium pickup likely" = WAY... too far to the pickup.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Robertmt said:


> Looks like UBER thought of everything to screw the driver. I guess they figure on a destination trip you're going anyway, so why pay for it?


I'm not sure if this has changed but Lyft used to not Factor in any miles that you drove while in destination mode. At the end of the year when they gave you your tax summary, the total miles would only include online miles while not in destination mode


----------

